
Patreon alternative Project 2 is closing after getting blacklisted by MasterCard - s9w
https://reclaimthenet.org/dick-masterson-new-project-2-mastercard/
======
Terretta
The screenshotted paragraph on deplatforming, asserting lack of transparency
in ultimate service of MasterCard or fear of Patriot Act, is not the case.

On the contrary, the lack of transparency largely traces to a sort of
“security through obscurity” principle applied to fraud, money laundering, or
other regulated/illegal uses of funds.

The idea is that if something inappropriate is happening, the account holder
must not be tipped off until investigation is completed, so the account
holder’s behavior doesn’t change. Another way to think of it is that telling
account holders what’s happening could be interfering or tampering with future
evidence.

This is not unique to the financial system, it’s how it works in any situation
where investigation is needed of ongoing activity.

------
amadeuspagel
Looking forward to the calls to "build your own MasterCard" here. Also, the
sneering about the "entitlement" of expecting access to payment services.

------
Traster
I'd really like to hear more about which payments in specific MasterCard
objected to. I can believe that MasterCard is being overly censorious, but I
can also believe that these 'free speech' alternatives to mainstream products
do often attract some really bad actors that would genuinely cause legal
issues.

------
occamrazor
The article would be more informative if it contained a description of the
reasons for blacklisting.

------
rydre
Stop being entitled. Build your own MasterCard.

